# Warhammer Figure Sculpts



## cloud jaguar (Oct 16, 2009)

As if raising mantids and playing cello were not nerdy enough, I also sculpt/convert miniature figures for the game Warhammer. This game from England plays kind of like chess without a chessboard. The game uses very detailed miniature figures of people and creatures.

I like sculpting these figures and customizing them using bit parts. Lately I have been working on a Warband for the game - more specifically for Mordheim - a variant of the game. I just completed a project that has taken me a very long time; I have created a warband for the game for which the company makes no figures - so basically I had to make them from other model ranges and cobble pieces together or fabricate them out of modelling putty. I completed this warband for entry into a contest - now I have about 3 days to prime and paint them.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to play the board game, as well as warhammer 40k, never again will i play...


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 20, 2009)

I just finished the figures - sculpting then painting. I just submitted my entry for this contest - this is my Chaos Dwarf Warband "Zzyzx'z Wyrdstoners" and here are some pics!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha! I used to do these for Tom Thumb Hobby Shop in Evanston, IL, just outside Chi, about 15 yrs ago! I like yr flesh tones. Are you familiar with Creslite metallics? They are designed to be used with banana oil, which stinks something awful, but they are also soluble in Testor's Aero Gloss and Tamiya's acrylic gloss or semi gloss. I just looked them up to see if they are still around, and found this: http://www.burmanfoam.com/estore/home.php?cat=256

They make a metallic green which would look good on those green helmets and excellent steel, silver and gold. Ah, those were the days! Ever try Rub"N Buff? Ever try gilding leaves? Ever try......


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, yeah, and you can ornament scepters and things with "precious stones" by base painting the area in silver or gold and then covering it with Tamiya clear colors or those "stained glass" transparent paints or enamels that you can bake on. What fun!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, brings back memories, but I played Lord of the rings version, I still got all of my figures. I also have a lot of warhammer orcs which were given to me from a close friend.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Did I mention that you can cut horse shoes out of thin aluminum foil and make tiny horse-shoe nails by making an impression with a small pin head from the unexposed (glued) side? It's not a bad idea to add a hint of dirt with matte finish, either! The Wikipedia site has a good pic of an unshod horse's hoof if you want them unshod. This is so cool!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, and I don't think that I mentioned that you can get some really good cloth effects by sanding sticks of oil pastels and dry brushing them onto painted clothing. Go for that if you haven't tried it! And everyone uses black washes. Try using different washes, like earth colors!

And tomorrow, maybe we'll talk about pennants. Wouldn't that be great? :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2009)

I was never interested in the game but i did get a couple just to build, my dad sculpts or builds resin models so i thought i would try, and fail miserably  

I did find a smart alieny one in my draw the other day i might build properly.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 21, 2009)

Phil, you once painted models? cool. These are plastic models from Games Workshop - the only metal piece is part of the bull centaur's axe - therefore i cant bake them.

The paint we use are all acrylics - Citadel, Vallejo, Privateer Press. First we spray the model with black then mostly apply overbrushing and dry brushing with the colors.

Phil, do you have any pics of models you painted? My friend uses tamaya paints to put mud detils on his models - looks pretty cool. I have never used these those43 paints yet.

I painted these for a contest called "show us your btb" (border town burning). Check out "Tom's boring mordheim forum" for the current state of the Mordheim hobby - it is a cool game since it does not require many models at all -- mostly just tons of scenery.

My wife and I also play Warhammer and we have vast armies including: Dark Elfs, Dwarfs, Tomb Kings, Chaos Mortals, Daemons of Slaanesh, Wood Elfs..... oh, and my 6 year old kid has a Warband of Skaven rats for Mordheim...

I think i am going to play Mordheim this friday!

Emile, Orcs are pretty cool - you probably have enough orcs to convert some and make a warband -- one of my friends uses an orc/goblin warband that is pretty deadly. You can find the rules for MOrdheim online for free still i think - otherwise if you want them i can email them to you.

Morpheus, that sounds cool about the alien you have - paint that sucker up!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 21, 2009)

Well i guess you can say ive officially started to look into painting it up lol, asked my dad what to do to start with so i'll make it my little project for the half term, heres a couple of sneak peaks of how it is currently, i want to do a different colour scheme though.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 21, 2009)

Morpheus, if you look at the webste called "coolminiornot.com" and do a search for "tyranid" you can find a huge gallery of finely painted similar aliens - it is a great way to see different painting techniques and color schemes.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, im browsing it now  

Theres some real neat looking ones too, think i may get another one or two  

I'd only want to build and paint one though, wouldnt want to play the game. Shame you can get bigger versions.

I thought i remember what it was called but i was thinking of Necrons i think, those are the two i like.

BTW ive just finished getting rid of the old paint now, i may go for a insect theme colouration


----------

